# What frame size should I be riding? I'm 5'11 180lbs



## Rancho (Dec 22, 2008)

All mountain trail rides. Thanks guys!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Probably a 17 or 18. (you might even get away with a 16, I'm 6'1 and have gotten away with a 17.5 - my ideal size is a 19)

Goto your LBS and ride a few bikes and tell them what kind of riding you will be doing, they can match you up with the correct size and bike.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, hit the LBS. Sounds like a large frame, but really depends on more than just your height. I am about 5'9", but I tend to ride large frames because I have longer arms and legs than average, at my height. My brother is about 6', but we ride the same size frame. Also, I only ride XC, so I don't need something smaller that is easier to throw around.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am 5'11", 172lb (when racing), with a slightly longer torso, and I ride a 17.5" frame with a 100mm stem. Seems to fit me perfectly. I previously had a frame that was too big for me, and the difference with a correctly sized frame was dramatic. Don't ALWAYS trust the LBS. They sold me a frame that was too big for me when I was just starting out, and it took me quite a while to realize the mistake.


----------



## hilltoprider (Aug 12, 2008)

I am 5'9" 195 and I've got a 17" hardtail.I had a 16"rigid but it felt cramped even with seat slid all the way back and new stem.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm 5'11. when I'm under 185# I'm on a 19" 29er. When I relax and top out at 600# I need a 15" Recumbent.


----------



## holycrikey (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 5'10" and about 155lbs. I'm a bit lanky. I ride an 18" frame (that has pretty traditional geometry). 

It sounds like a 17" or 18" would work well for you. Nothing is better than actually trying out different frame sizes though.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

as other have said, height is only one piece of the puzzle. i'm 6'4 and ride a 19" (L)- i have a shorter inseam and longer arms so it's a tough fit. i found a 29er works out well in that size for me.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm 6'0 roughly and I ride a large frame. I currently ride a 19 inch cross country Giant bicycle. It came with a 120mm stem, but I felt a little stretched out and installed a 105mm stem and it feels much better. Before the Jamis I rode a Large GT Zaskar or XL not sure, it was borrowed, and a 19 inch Giant Yukon. I have long arms and legs, athletic build, and 155 pounds.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Never mind the frame size*

it is much like shoe size...different between mfrs and models.

Figure out the Effective Top Tube length you need for the right cockpit: with you butt on the saddle and hands on the bars, the bike should feel like it was made just for you. _That _is the correct measurement to seek out and nail down, not the frame size.

Good luck, Jim (5'11", 30" inseam = long torso, ETT = 24" for me, usually a large frame, but not always)


----------

